
Google introduces more privacy (will anonymize server logs) - pg
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/03/taking-steps-to-further-improve-our.html
======
danielha
Their very public nature about "doing no evil" is one of their most marketable
qualities. It's interesting that in the FAQ, they say they're also working on
a way to let users opt _out_ of anonymity if desired.

